# Need help deciding what army



## Nicedoggy (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been looking around, and I need help deciding what army would be best for me.
I'd prefer one with both CC and magic strengths, and the only armies I don't like are LM and Brets :grin:
Thanks a lot


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well if your that undecided then I would point out the dark elves. They can do well in any phase and have some very nice combat units (hydra, black guard and cold-one knights/chariots) and a good stabile core unit (spearmen) and all this backed up by there own lore makes them quiet deadly.

Theses s also warriors of chaos, they have huge combat troops (chaos warriors, chosen and chaos knights) and some nice support units (war shrine) this and there own lores of magic makes them excellent at the two phases you mentioned. Also they can have a monster army of trolls, ogres, dragon ogres and giants making for a unique army.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

No offence, but ive only been here 6-sh months, this is probably the 50th thread ive seen, We cant tell you what you like, if you want magic and close combat, warriors of chaos, or lizardmen would be best, daemons can be good, but they need a good balance, just look at tactics articles go on the GW website, look at the models, look at sample armylists, We cant decide for you.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

My suggestion would be Vampire Counts. They have powerful wizards, which can potentially know all the spells from their own lore and any of the eight in the rulebook (except the lore of life), and also have access to rock hard combat units like blood knights. Even hero-level vampires are more than capable in both the combat and magic phases; they're even allowed to wear armour and cast spells.

Ultimately though, you should choose an army which really interests you, as you dont want to spend all that money on a brand new army which you'll be bored of in a few months time...


----------

